# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  What & where to get DIY stuff for lights?

## A.Rashid

hi all, I am trying to DIY lights for my 3x2x2 tank. so far I've got 4 36w osram. what else do I need and where to get the casing?

----------


## Daz

well you do need some e-ballast to fire up your lights. Reflector, some lamp clips, and of course screw/nuts or rivets. then of course some thing to hold it all together. Rain gutter is one such material, but I prefer air-con casing but still unable to find so far.

----------


## A.Rashid

oh i oredi got the e balast the 36w osram I mentioned earlier is the e balast not tube.

----------


## chua

Maybe you can go to Nature and check it out.

----------

